# Early August Dragons (2011)



## TheFantasticG (Aug 2, 2011)

Some from today and yesterday...

#1



2011-08-02 - Nikon D7000 Macro (2 of 39).jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#2



2011-08-02 - Nikon D7000 Macro (3 of 39).jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#3



2011-08-02 - Nikon D7000 Macro (4 of 39).jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#4



2011-08-02 - Nikon D7000 Macro (5 of 39).jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#5



2011-08-02 - Nikon D7000 Macro (6 of 39).jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#6



2011-08-01 - Macro (1 of 65).jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#7



2011-08-01 - Macro (15 of 65).jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#8



2011-08-01 - Macro (29 of 65).jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#9



2011-08-02 - Nikon D7000 Macro (14 of 39).jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#10



2011-08-02 - Nikon D7000 Macro (15 of 39).jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## adrianakyan (Aug 2, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Aug 2, 2011)

Found 'em all in two days too. Can't wait to get back out shooting again in two weeks... although it'll still be in the 100F+ territory.


----------



## 16takes (Aug 5, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks 16


----------

